# Thank god we neutered the chihuahua



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank god we neutered the chihuahua, these dutches get creative


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL!
Hope he's been neutered for quite awhile...I'm going to have an oops litter due to the same thing except my dog hadn't been neutered for more than 10 days at the time.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Otherwise, I guess it would be a new breed of mini dutches, i sure hope all the sperm cells are dead, he was just neutered a month ago


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, I hope so too, from what I've read they can be fertile anywhere from 30 up to even 90 days after a neuter. Up to 30 days being more common than 90.


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh dear lord LOL


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

what jenna said! that is so not right, in so many ways...


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

I want a dutchihuahua! They would probably be very similar to piranas. LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jonathan Katz said:


> I want a dutchihuahua! They would probably be very similar to piranas. LOL


I was thinking more in the lines of "miniature" DS - you know how those cross-bred dogs sell - designer puppies!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

You better put that Chi on your website....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

That's one of the best titles for a discussion I've seen in awhile. Then the picture makes it even better . 

But I disagree that it would be a bad thing . If that little ****er has got that much heart to take her on , his genes just may be a good addition .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o Sombody put him up to it!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o Sombody put him up to it!


LOL....

And then people will be hollering for DNA testing......:-\":lol::lol::lol::lol: (just kidding)

I agree with Nash....there's a lot of, well, ahem, "balls" left in that little guy...


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

and my wife kept saying he doesn't need neutered he will never reach


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

eric squires said:


> and my wife kept saying he doesn't need neutered he will never reach


Well......what a guy wouldn't do......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

eric squires said:


> and my wife kept saying he doesn't need neutered he will never reach


:roll: Go ahead! Always blame the guy. :lol:
I saw an attempted "hookup" through a chainlink fence. Neither one was trying to run away from the fence.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Only being 5'9" and having dated women around and over 6' I can kinda relate to the little guy .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Only being 5'9" and having dated women around and over 6' I can kinda relate to the little guy .


LOL!!!!

Persistence pays off I suppose!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd use that picture for the sire on the puppies pedigree . You'd have all these nice photos of Mals in a stack , then the photo of Mr Chi doin his thing . 

The photo in and of itself would explain why the breeder wanted to add Chihuahua to the bloodline .


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

The Chihuahua is named, Apollo, here he is playing tug like real working dog


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

pic didn't load, this is Apollo's tug work, think he could go on the streets? his has crazy ball drive, ha ha


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Both my daughters have one of those little beasts.They think they are terriers. 
I call them bass plugs with feet! :-#:wink:


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

K9 Apollo's superior bitework


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Ha!!! That's great!


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

That had me laughing for several minutes...

I have to say that Apollo is one of the best looking chis I've seen - most of the ones around this neighborhood are fat and misformed and weird with spindly legs and bug eyes!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So what are the odds of this happening ? Was there a tie of any sort ? I s there a line ? Bets being taken ?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So what are the odds of this happening ? Was there a tie of any sort ? I s there a line ? Bets being taken ?


I'm betting the Chi wasn't trying to play leap frog. :-o


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Both my daughters have one of those little beasts.They think they are terriers.
> I call them bass plugs with feet! :-#:wink:


One of my daughters has a little 3 pounder. I love the drives and temperament on the little thing - definitely a terrier- has to shake the toy before it comes back for you to throw it again. But it is irritatingly affectionate and not at all barky - loves everyone but gets cold real easy. Cant let it loose out back for fear the owl will get it.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So what are the odds of this happening ? Was there a tie of any sort ? I s there a line ? Bets being taken ?


A month ago, I'd have said "no chance, he's neutered"...now I"m not so sure. I think it's much less likely since he's been snipped 30+ days ago, but I wouldn't say it's impossible either.

I will say this, the Chi is kinda cute (for a little rat) I'd be more willing to take bets on color and pattern of pups if you confirm it.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I think she is safe. He didn't tie with the right hole anyhow.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

eric squires said:


> I think she is safe. He didn't tie with the right hole anyhow.




:-o I knew there was something just plain wrong with those little dogs. [-X


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

eric squires said:


> I think she is safe. He didn't tie with the right hole anyhow.


Mexican thing? 8-[


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah likes hershey highway


----------

